# £5,000.00 for missing Molly



## Sally More (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Every body in the Cambridgeshire Area

I saw this post on Animal Friends facebook page today.

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=44559&status=Lost

Thought I would post it on here, here's hoping Molly and all the other pets missing are found.

£5,000.00 such a big reward though! I would pay any amount I could if my Scout went missing mind

If any body does find/ see molly then please let the owner know and post back on hear so I know all is well.

Thank you!


----------

